# Your favorite T? Your least favorite T?



## ECH (Mar 22, 2018)

Im curious to know the tarantula  that you have (or had) that you love to pieces, thought “OMG I GOTTA HAVE A THOUSAND MORE”, and would recommend to everyone, or wouldn’t recommend because you think you should have them all.
But I also wanna know that one tarantula that makes you angry, and makes you think “you stupid tarantula you’re the worst, i swear im gonna sell you one day” (but don’t because it’s your baby). 
So just a fun question, please answer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 22, 2018)

Favorite: H. Sp. red (or fire) (E. Sp. red)
Least favorite: none I like them all the same for the most part, the species I listed above is eight legged royalty in my opinion at least.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spookyvibes (Mar 22, 2018)

My favorite: All of them, because they all have unique traits and quirks that I love

My least favorite: All of them, because they all have their own thing that they do to annoy me

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 22, 2018)

Favorite: Theraphosa Stirmi, because the personality and bulkiness

“Least Favorite”: Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi, don’t get me wrong I love this species but my girl is a HAND FULL. Given the opportunity she would Usain Bolt it out of her enclosure all while trying to bite me, but I still love her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ccTroi (Mar 22, 2018)

Favorite:  G. rosea - funny personalities.

Least fav: H. sp red - my slings will not eat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 23, 2018)

Favourite
G. iheringi, everyone should have one.
View media item 46982
Least favourite
Of all time: P. cambridgei, the only time I saw him was after he hooked out.
View media item 47405
Currently: L. parahybana, the hairs, Jesus effing wept, the hairs!
View media item 46335

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Mar 23, 2018)

My favorite- I can't decide! Probably my H. sp. Red/ E sp. Red or my new one- Aphonopelma chalcodes.  So cute, curious, always out and about.  

Least favorite- Hapalopus sp Colombia large.  I hardly ever see them and when I do they are trying for a runner.  I still like it a lot, just if I had to pick a least favorite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 23, 2018)

Favorite: P. cancerides. Attitude plus and very bold but my X. immanis is rapidly gaining favor so that may change.

Least favorite: My G. pulchripes has been nothing but a box of dirt since I've had it. A real pain to feed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joie1234 (Mar 23, 2018)

My favorite t would be B. Albopilosum since it was or probably my first t.

My least favorite would be....none.. its really difficult to rank them up but my B. Albo has a special place in me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 23, 2018)

Favorite: A. avicularia. I honestly never thought much of them at first, and didn't anticipate ever having one. But when a free one was posted in my area on Craigslist, I jumped on the opportunity and picked her up. I now think this species will be a staple in my collection as long as I remain in the hobby.

Least favorite: LP 


The Grym Reaper said:


> Currently: L. parahybana, the hairs, Jesus effing wept, the hairs!


Ditto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30 (Mar 23, 2018)

My current favourite: my _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ as it’s always out these days and doesn’t ever bolt away these days at all.

My least favourite: my _Aphonopelma moderatum_ for having had it two months, being tiny and not moulting yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 23, 2018)

ECH said:


> Im curious to know the tarantula  that you have (or had) that you love to pieces, thought “OMG I GOTTA HAVE A THOUSAND MORE”, and would recommend to everyone, or wouldn’t recommend because you think you should have them all.


I love all of my tarantulas, but the ones that give me the most entertainment are:

*Bulldozer (juvenile female Grammostola pulchra)*


She is my most easygoing tarantula. Nothing ever spooks her. What amuses me about her is how "possessive" she gets toward anything added to the enclosure. She grabs and holds on, often allowing me to lift her in the air instead of letting go.







*Squirt (juvenile female Psalmopoeus cambridgei from cold blood)*


She is a goofball. A fun way to play with her is to crinkle a candy wrapper near her cage. Something about that noise or vibration elicits a prey response, and she comes running toward the source of the crinkling. Like Bulldozer, she will also play tug-of-war with mylar ribbons.

Oh, and she throws balls of substrate across the cage from her retreat.

*Skyler (mature female Avicularia avicularia)*
She can usually be found sitting on her porch, displaying her twinkle toes. Every 2-4 days, she fires her butt cannon at the front doors of the enclosure, as if aiming for the crack between the doors.
 




ECH said:


> But I also wanna know that one tarantula that makes you angry, and makes you think “you stupid tarantula you’re the worst, i swear im gonna sell you one day” (but don’t because it’s your baby).


I don't dislike any of my tarantulas, but the one that is the least entertaining right now is my _Bumba cabocla_ sling, who has sealed herself into her burrow. Hurry up and molt already!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Olan (Mar 23, 2018)

Favorite: Pamphobeteus sp. Machala. She is very impressive looking, never boring, and a funny “personality”. 

Least favorite: Cyriocosmus elegans. Mine is always hidden in its extensive burrows, can’t even see it through the sides of the enclosure. Lately it doesn’t even come out to eat, just waits for a cricket to go down into the burrow. Other keepers have had more visible Cyriocosmus though, so I will probably get another (or hope this one eventually comes out in its old age)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele (Mar 23, 2018)

I presume you mean, of the ones you have?

Favorite T: Should come as no surprise to anyone who’s seen me post here, my female Lasiodora klugi.  Even the MM and the juvenile male are pretty neat.  Interesting personalities, neither too aggressive nor too passive.  Always out.  When they are not in pre- or post-molt, they’re pretty active.  Amazing eaters.  Honorable mentions to my Aphonopelma chalcodes and my GBB females.

Least favorite T: Probably my Ceratogyrus marshalli.  She’s a pet hole.  I’ve seen her out of said hole maybe 3 or 4 times since I got her in November 2016.  Like @Olan’s C. elegans above, she doesn’t even come out to eat, she just sits at the bottom of her burrow and waits for crickets to come to her.  I don’t know, maybe she comes out at 3 am in the morning to hunt...  Oh and that whole, Ts will keep their burrows neat and tidy malarkey...  Dishonorable mentions to my Poecilotheria miranda female and my Poecilotheria smithi MM. One rarely comes out from behind her cork bark slab.  The other refuses to leave its cork bark tube.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## athlete96 (Mar 23, 2018)

Favourite: It's really between by b. albo and by t. gigas. Both are stupid "friendly" towards me. Never shy from me, but also never bolt when I open enclosures up. My b. albo was my first T too so of course I'll have a soft spot for it.

Least: H. sanguiniceps. This thing is evil. I open the enclosure to feed it, and oh look its on my bloody arm. It's small fast and hates me. I'm convinced it wants to live on my skin. Normally I can get away with opening the enclosure just a hair and drop it in, but its started to figure that out too. Evil evil dwarf creature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 23, 2018)

My favourite (s) are my G.iheringi and A.geniculata. G.iheringi grows like weed, always eats, has funny webbing going on and looks stunning. My A.geniculata because of their entertainment during feeding, their landscaping and their absurd growth rate. 

Least favourite at the moment is my C.sanderi sling. It always makes a runner when I open his tub, and comes dashing towards me in the process. It's a bit better since it burrowed, but it seems to lie in an ambush, firing its rockets when I am filling the waterdish. 
And my P.muticus. It's never out. Ever. Food and water disappear but that's it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 23, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> And my P.muticus. It's never out. Ever. Food and water disappear but that's it.


Ah... what you expected?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightshady (Mar 23, 2018)

Most Favorite - TIE

C. cyaneopubecens. My first T that I have raised from a tiny sling. Out in the open almost all the time, great eater, very beautiful. 




A. geniculata. ALWAYS out in the open, and feisty as a bag of rabid rattlesnakes. Love her. 





Least favorite - really don’t have one. None of my T’s do anything that irk me. My C. Versicolor is a bit of a picky eater, but it looks so pretty that I don’t care haha.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zoogirl (Mar 23, 2018)

Hmmm, of the ones that I have, my favorite is my G. pulchripes. S/he is always rearranging her little deli cup and tossing over her water. She's got a trench down the middle with all the dirt pushed to the sides today.....every day it's a new home LOL!  

My least favorite is actually my husband's colbalt blue....C. lividum, I think is it's scientific name. She's very beautiful but very angry and scary!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ECH (Mar 23, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> I love all of my tarantulas, but the ones that give me the most entertainment are:
> 
> *Bulldozer (juvenile female Grammostola pulchra)*
> 
> ...


Since I know that you have a Grammostola pulchra... I was wondering if it’d be worth it to get two? I’ve been debating for about a week and a half, an would most appreciate your opinion . Im also curious to know cons and pros about the species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 23, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah... what you expected?


I was under the impression that it would surface, like yours, every once in a while. 
LIES!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 23, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I was under the impression that it would surface, like yours, every once in a while.
> LIES!


Eh, but as everyone knows, my love for the *Goddess** is pure, innocent and sincere, therefore She gave me privileges not granted to others 



*0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 23, 2018)

Out of the tarantulas that I own its a tough decision... My 6" male T. stirmi is a beast that immediately eats anything dropped into the enclosure. However my female M. balfouri is kind of my prized T at this point. And then there's my now-confirmed female L. parahybana which is my first T, so she also holds a special spot.

I don't really have any "ill-behaved" T's, but they all stay out in the open a lot except for my A. seemanni (who still comes out quite a bit). Also not the wortst feeder because its so skittish, but hey it is what is.

Some favorites I don't own yet, but have my eye on: H. pulchripes, B. emilia, P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Mar 23, 2018)

My favorite is my LP, hands down. He was my first sling, so there's that, but he's just a funny spider. He's taken to striking at the side of the enclosure when I'm checking on/talking to my T's.

My least favorite would be my B. vagans, because it's been a box of dirt for the past two months. There's not even a hole. It's just a box of dirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Mar 23, 2018)

I guess if I have to choose my least favorite is my C elegance. Unfortunately I haven't been able to appreciate the beauty of this one as it has been a pet hole so far. It is however a fine little webber and a good eater.

My favourites are:

My AF G pulchripes. She is a little sassy and throws the laziest threat poses I have ever seen.

My juvenile female H pulchripes.
Always visible, great colors, good eater.

My B albiceps sub adult male.
This guy is really calm as well as a good eater. This is my favorite color combo of any T I have seen so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 23, 2018)

Favorite T?! Whaaaaaat???

Least favorite T?!  Whaaaaaat???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Olan (Mar 23, 2018)

ECH said:


> Since I know that you have a Grammostola pulchra... I was wondering if it’d be worth it to get two? I’ve been debating for about a week and a half, an would most appreciate your opinion . Im also curious to know cons and pros about the species?


Pros: everything. Except for....
Cons: slow growth rate. Price. 
In my opinion, they are as cool as Brachys such as hamorii, albiceps, and emilia (all of which I am a big fan of), but more expensive. So in my personal opinion, get some if you think they are prettier than these Brachys, otherwise get some Brachys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ECH (Mar 23, 2018)

Olan said:


> Pros: everything. Except for....
> Cons: slow growth rate. Price.
> In my opinion, they are as cool as Brachys such as hamorii, albiceps, and emilia (all of which I am a big fan of), but more expensive. So in my personal opinion, get some if you think they are prettier than these Brachys, otherwise get some Brachys.


Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 23, 2018)

Favorites: Brachypelmas because of their good looks, growth, appetite, and visibility!

Least: P. muticus for never seeing it and slow growth, but adults are amazing beasts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 24, 2018)

ECH said:


> Since I know that you have a Grammostola pulchra... I was wondering if it’d be worth it to get two? I’ve been debating for about a week and a half, an would most appreciate your opinion . Im also curious to know cons and pros about the species?


I have two juvenile females, because double the pulchras = double the fun!

*Pros:*

*coloring*: a gorgeous, velvety black (there are not many tarantulas that are all black)
*temperament*: tends to be docile and easygoing (although one of my two pulchras is skittish). My larger pulchra investigates anything that is going on in her enclosure, and sometimes she redecorates the enclosure by moving substrate or furnishings. (But mostly she plays the statue game.)
*hardy and low-maintenance*: can be kept on dry substrate as juveniles and adults
in high demand if you ever decide to breed (or end up with a mature male)

*Cons:*

tends to be one of the more expensive beginner-friendly species
can be difficult to find (although I see some recent classifieds with them)
slow growth (most of the ones you do see for sale are slings)
coloring can fade to brown, especially as it gets closer to molting (some have speculated that the hobby pulchra is actually a different species)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deb60 (Mar 24, 2018)

My favourite is my Eauthlus sp red . Cute , curious , I actually have one that I least like , I like all my Ts but my favourites ( usually due to me liking their personalities) have names such as Mr T , Bob the builder , Debbie Harry , Kaiser .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 24, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> Favorite: P. cancerides. Attitude plus and very bold but my X. immanis is rapidly gaining favor so that may change.
> 
> Least favorite: My G. pulchripes has been nothing but a box of dirt since I've had it. A real pain to feed.


Update: Praise the spider gods, my G. pulchripes actually opened his burrow today and I can see legs and some beady little eyes, therefore he is no longer my least favorite T. Now I love them all

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 24, 2018)

Favorite is my adult T stirmi.  I have a sling/Juvie female (they start out so big they skip the sling stage)that I'm find of too.  
Least favorite......maybe an obt freebie.  He hooked out months ago and will not b replaced when he passes.


----------



## grammastolla54 (Mar 24, 2018)

ECH said:


> Since I know that you have a Grammostola pulchra... I was wondering if it’d be worth it to get two? I’ve been debating for about a week and a half, an would most appreciate your opinion . Im also curious to know cons and pros about the species?


 i love the species and in my opinion i thank you should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grammastolla54 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> Most Favorite - TIE
> 
> C. cyaneopubecens. My first T that I have raised from a tiny sling. Out in the open almost all the time, great eater, very beautiful.
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 24, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Least favourite
> Of all time: P. cambridgei, the only time I saw him was after


@cold blood is triggered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 24, 2018)

Moakmeister said:


> @cold blood is triggered


Me: "Least favourite: *P. cambridgei*"

cold blood:

Reactions: Funny 6 | Face Palm 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 24, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Me: "Least favourite: *P. cambridgei*"
> 
> cold blood:


You have such an oddball...I have _never_ had a sub-adult or adult cam really ever hide....best t ever...*P. cam*!!   Fast growth, check...size, check...amazing eater, check...unique colors, check...for the vast majority, visible and relatively calm, check












Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ cold blood
__ Jan 4, 2018
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula



















Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__ 7
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						cam...the camster..the caminator, the cam-meister...Dr. Camenstein...Cam-a-lama-ding-dong...mass...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 24, 2018)

cold blood said:


> You have such an oddball...I have _never_ had a sub-adult or adult cam really ever hide....best t ever...*P. cam*!!   Fast growth, check...size, check...amazing eater, check...unique colors, check...for the vast majority, visible and relatively calm, check


The funny thing is that it was you going on about how awesome they are that convinced me to get one in the first place

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 25, 2018)

^^^^I got one from cold blood that did exactly the same thing as grym reapers.  Is still an awesome t that I will be replacing when he passes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 25, 2018)

My favorite is my G. pulchripes. They're such a beautiful, underappreciated species. Tied with C. versicolor because watching a versicolor grow is an amazing display of colors. 
I dont have a least favorite, but I'd probably never buy an Avic avic again. I love my girl, but it was never a species I was dying to get to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violins77 (Mar 25, 2018)

I only got my first T two weeks ago, but I already have 6 (all slings), so take that with a grain of salt, I am not by any means an experienced keeper, but since I do own Tarantulas, I feel like I'm allowed to take part in this topic 

Favorite: B. Albo. She's my biggest sling at 1.5 inch and she already looks and feed like a Tarantula (meaning she pounces, stalk, etc). So exciting for a new owner!

Least favorite : D. Pentaloris. I was given this one as a freebie, it's not one I actively chosed, and it is so tiny right now and I don't have a lot of info on it. It doesn't seem to be a popular species, so maybe that's why for the moment it's my least exciting, but that may very well change as she grows!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 25, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> My favorite is my G. pulchripes. They're such a beautiful, underappreciated species.


Underappreciated, man? Actually to me seems that _G.pulchripes_ is always in the Top Five of the most owned/loved, uh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Underappreciated, man? Actually to me seems that _G.pulchripes_ is always in the Top Five of the most owned/loved, uh.


Just my opinion. As far as "starter" T's go, I usually see G. porteri, G. rosea or B. albopilosum, B. hamorii. Personally, I think G. pulchripes are far more attractive, very easy to care for, usually not temperamental... They're a wonderful species and a great addition to any collection! I may be biased because a wonderful male G. pulchripes was my first tarantula though. And I'm a girl by the way haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 25, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> And I'm a girl by the way haha.


Sorry for that... now I would never forgot this. Btw the same girl of your avatar pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sorry for that... now I would never forgot this. Btw the same girl of your avatar pics?


Yes, that's me. Funny enough, I think I write like a girl... I think my name is on the feminine side AND I had red lipstick on in my avatar. But I still get called a dude so often, pretty much on a daily basis on Instagram. You are the first on here I think though.  No worries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 25, 2018)

Little Grey Spider said:


> Yes, that's me. Funny enough, I think I write like a girl... I think my name is on the feminine side AND I had red lipstick on in my avatar. But I still get called a dude so often, pretty much on a daily basis on Instagram. You are the first on here I think though.  No worries.


It's probably a cultural thing, related to the fact that I'm not American... I'm not able to 'Gender I.D' someone from the writing style only 

To me your username ('Little Grey Spider') sounds 'neutral' - probably because, translated in Italian is 'Piccolo Ragno Grigio', and 'Ragno' (Spider) here in Italy is always used/viewed on the 'male' stuff part.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Mar 25, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's probably a cultural thing, related to the fact that I'm not American... I'm not able to 'Gender I.D' someone from the writing style only
> 
> To me your username ('Little Grey Spider') sounds 'neutral' - probably because, translated in Italian is 'Piccolo Ragno Grigio', and 'Ragno' (Spider) here in Italy is always used/viewed on the 'male' stuff part.


I like it. I may change it and get called a guy more often. Sincerely, Piccolo Ragno Grigio....

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a big crush on my G. actaeon (my avatar). My least favorite would have to be my A. moderatum sling, since he's tiny and super skittish, and he reminds me of how old I'll be by the time he puts on some size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Mar 25, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The funny thing is that it was you going on about how awesome they are that convinced me to get one in the first place


 You have to give it another shot man,  don't give up on the species altogether because your _one_ specimen was extremely reclusive.

I have two adult females right now that literally never hide. Insane feeding response would be an understatement..they web loads too and are very active spiders, often coming towards me to investigate disturbances. AF cams are so gorgeous as well...must have for any long time collector IMO.










One molt later, as you can see she lost one of her palps. Hasn't phased her in the least though.

My other female fresh molted.





And now fully hardened.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScissorHappy17 (Mar 28, 2018)

Favorite : My eupalaestrus campestratus - she has the best personality and is very curious. I love the little dances she does when she gets a meal and she always comes out of her hide to see me when I come into the room. She also puts on some impressive growth between molts which makes it like a whole new her every time.

Least Favorite (but not really): My a. geniculata. It's still a sling, at around 1.25" and I just don't get much sense of personality from it. The first few weeks I had it, it was very adventurous and bold, which I liked, but after its last molt it's dug a burrow and spends most of its time hanging out underground and runs for cover anytime I come in the room.  I'm excited for it to get bigger though. They make such gorgeous adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 28, 2018)

ScissorHappy17 said:


> Least Favorite (but not really): My a. geniculata. It's still a sling, at around 1.25" and I just don't get much sense of personality from it. The first few weeks I had it, it was very adventurous and bold, which I liked, but after its last molt it's dug a burrow and spends most of its time hanging out underground and runs for cover anytime I come in the room.  I'm excited for it to get bigger though. They make such gorgeous adults.


Your _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ may just be going through a shy phase, which isn't too uncommon for slings. It's almost certainly going to get bolder as it grows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 28, 2018)

Definitely the "type form" C. tropix. Absolutely stunning red colour, makes huge elaborate web castles, and super fast growers

Never actually owned one because they're hard to find (I've only ever seen two pictures of one individual from the same guy on FB) but I did babysit a regular C. tropix and it was a fantastic T, swap out the very dark brown/grey colour to a vibrant red and it's absolutely my favourite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 28, 2018)

Violins77 said:


> I only got my first T two weeks ago, but I already have 6 (all slings), so take that with a grain of salt, I am not by any means an experienced keeper, but since I do own Tarantulas, I feel like I'm allowed to take part in this topic
> 
> Favorite: B. Albo. She's my biggest sling at 1.5 inch and she already looks and feed like a Tarantula (meaning she pounces, stalk, etc). So exciting for a new owner!
> 
> Least favorite : D. Pentaloris. I was given this one as a freebie, it's not one I actively chosed, and it is so tiny right now and I don't have a lot of info on it. It doesn't seem to be a popular species, so maybe that's why for the moment it's my least exciting, but that may very well change as she grows!


Re: D.pentaloris.
I got two of them as freebies as well, thinking the same as you. Small, unassuming spider, meh. 
Until they grew up a bit. Very active species, heavy webber, and hilarious takedowns. Grow quickly too, and the colours are really something as they grow

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Violins77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Re: D.pentaloris.
> I got two of them as freebies as well, thinking the same as you. Small, unassuming spider, meh.
> Until they grew up a bit. Very active species, heavy webber, and hilarious takedowns. Grow quickly too, and the colours are really something as they grow


Awesome! Yeah that's why I mention this could change. To be honest, all my super small slings are not super active for now. Even my B.Vagans, I saw it only once out of it's burrows! I can't wait for them to grow up. I'm also really tempted to get an adult T, some people are selling them on my local online ad website (think Craig's List for Canada), but at the same time, I feel I will spoil the fun of waiting and watching my first T grow to adult. Such dilemna!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 28, 2018)

Violins77 said:


> Awesome! Yeah that's why I mention this could change. To be honest, all my super small slings are not super active for now. Even my B.Vagans, I saw it only once out of it's burrows! I can't wait for them to grow up. I'm also really tempted to get an adult T, some people are selling them on my local online ad website (think Craig's List for Canada), but at the same time, I feel I will spoil the fun of waiting and watching my first T grow to adult. Such dilemna!!!


Not a dilemma at all! Why you think a lot of us have multiple sizes and colours? If you need to wait for your species to grow up, you're looking at 2 to 5 years waiting, on average, depending on the species. So it's not weird or excessive at all. (Of course, we're all enablers here  )
What adult species were you looking at?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NateSqueeler (Mar 28, 2018)

I couldn't pick a favorite, but I can pick a least favorite! N. tripepii. I need to put on a hazmat suit anytime I go in its enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violins77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Not a dilemma at all! Why you think a lot of us have multiple sizes and colours? If you need to wait for your species to grow up, you're looking at 2 to 5 years waiting, on average, depending on the species. So it's not weird or excessive at all. (Of course, we're all enablers here  )
> What adult species were you looking at?


The guy is selling a B.Smithi for 100$CAD. It is more than 12 years old (he doesn't know the exact age), and it is obviously a female. I could probably get it down to 60$CAD as it's been on sale for a while. Again, the only thing I'm affraid of is for it to take away the gratification of having my slings reach adulthood and having my first big hairy spider from a sling! I know it might sound weird... On the other hand, having a grown adult will most likely make me appreciate the hobby even more since it will add to the diversity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 28, 2018)

Violins77 said:


> The guy is selling a B.Smithi for 100$CAD. It is more than 12 years old (he doesn't know the exact age), and it is obviously a female. I could probably get it down to 60$CAD as it's been on sale for a while. Again, the only thing I'm affraid of is for it to take away the gratification of having my slings reach adulthood and having my first big hairy spider from a sling! I know it might sound weird... On the other hand, having a grown adult will most likely make me appreciate the hobby even more since it will add to the diversity!


You can have both...the gratification for seeing your slings grow, and an adult specimen showing adult behaviour. If you wait until your slings are adult you are looking at 7 to 10 years approximately. 

Come to the dark side.....
we have spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 28, 2018)

Favorite: All Arboreals (Avicularia variegata in particular, IDK always has been)
Least Favorite: Common Terrestrials (Grammostola pulchra, the hype is maddening)



Violins77 said:


> Least favorite : D. Pentaloris. I was given this one as a freebie, it's not one I actively chosed, and it is so tiny right now and I don't have a lot of info on it. It doesn't seem to be a popular species, so maybe that's why for the moment it's my least exciting, but that may very well change as she grows!


This isn't a new or rare species short of info by any means... Although, most of their info will be found under their old (incorrect) hobby label, _Cyclosternum fasciatum._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violins77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> You can have both...the gratification for seeing your slings grow, and an adult specimen showing adult behaviour. If you wait until your slings are adult you are looking at 7 to 10 years approximately.
> 
> Come to the dark side.....
> we have spiders


I like how you are trying to convince me by increasing the number of years it takes to reach adulthood every time you reply to me  (out of topic, jeeez, these emoticons are OLD!!!).

But yeah, I'm quite tempted, especially since I find the B. Smithi really gorgeous, and although I'm very new to this, I already have a special affection to the Brachypelma genus. Something with this genus just seems to "click" with me, and I feel satisfied to know I can go quite a while simply specializing in a genus and not having to force myself to get something more defensive.

Although this can obviously change, so far I don't see myself getting old world species or obligate burrowers anytime soon. Some of them are gorgeous, but I think I'll leave that to once I have exhausted all of the new world species that interest me. I think my geographic location might have something to do with it as well, I like the idea of getting Ts that I can find while traveling south to the USA or Caribbeans! 





CEC said:


> This isn't a new or rare species short of info by any means... Although, most of their info will be found under their old (incorrect) hobby label, _Cyclosternum fasciatum._


Thanks for the old name,but that somehow confuses me. The website of Tarantula Canada where I got it lists the old name as: D. fasciatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Mar 28, 2018)

Violins77 said:


> Thanks for the old name,but that somehow confuses me. The website of Tarantula Canada where I got it lists the old name as: D. fasciatus.


Understandable, I'll try to clear this up for you...
The hobby incorrectly labeled them Cyclosternum fasciatum, now revised to Davus fasciatus a couple years ago. These have a solid black carapace and are not in the hobby AFAIK or extremely rare if so. 
It came to attention from Dr. longhorn (whom studies Central American Theraphosidae) the hobby had them incorrectly labeled. We actually had Cyclosternum pentalore, now revised to Davus pentaloris.
Make sense??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Violins77 (Mar 28, 2018)

CEC said:


> Understandable, I'll try to clear this up for you...
> The hobby incorrectly labeled them Cyclosternum fasciatum, now revised to Davus fasciatus a couple years ago. These have a solid black carapace and are not in the hobby AFAIK or extremely rare if so.
> It came to attention from Dr. longhorn (whom studies Central American Theraphosidae) the hobby had them incorrectly labeled. We actually had Cyclosternum pentalore, now revised to Davus pentaloris.
> Make sense??


Haaaaa! Yes thank you! That'll help me find more info on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 29, 2018)

Violins77 said:


> I like how you are trying to convince me by increasing the number of years it takes to reach adulthood every time you reply to me  (out of topic, jeeez, these emoticons are OLD!!!).
> 
> But yeah, I'm quite tempted, especially since I find the B. Smithi really gorgeous, and although I'm very new to this, I already have a special affection to the Brachypelma genus. Something with this genus just seems to "click" with me, and I feel satisfied to know I can go quite a while simply specializing in a genus and not having to force myself to get something more defensive.
> 
> ...


It was shorter before because the first time I replied was about the slings getting to a decent size. The last time was the time it takes for them to mature


----------



## dmac (Mar 29, 2018)

My favorite at the moment is my Nhandu chromatus. Beautiful spider, one of my favorite species as far as looks go. It's always entertaining at feeding time with a healthy appetite, and fast.

My "least" favorite is probably my Cyriocosmus elegans. Never out, just hiding in the burrow where I can't appreciate its beauty.


----------



## DraykoDog (Mar 29, 2018)

I only have two t's right now and there are things I like about each one, but if I had to pick a favorite it would be my Brachypelma albopilosum. She's out all the time, docile, and has a great feeding response. Saying that, my Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens sling is adorable. I've read they can be skittish, but that doesn't seem to be the case with mine. It's out most of the time (even when I open the container) and eats great. I'm looking forward to watching it change colors!


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 29, 2018)

DraykoDog said:


> I only have two t's right now and there are things I like about each one, but if I had to pick a favorite it would be my Brachypelma albopilosum. She's out all the time, docile, and has a great feeding response. Saying that, my Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens sling is adorable. I've read they can be skittish, but that doesn't seem to be the case with mine. It's out most of the time (even when I open the container) and eats great. I'm looking forward to watching it change colors!


Gbb tend to get more skittish when older

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZHESSWA (Mar 29, 2018)

My favroites: P. Irminia, H. Maculata, and P. Ornata. My Irminia and HMac are my largest rn at 3-3.5 inches. They're both set up in the tall exo terra nanos, have an insane feeding response, and I can always catch them out at night. My P. Ornata is incredible though, she is always out even mid day! Such a confident T and she's the only one where I dropped a cricket it and she snatched it right out of the air...talk about giving me pokie fever.

Least Favorite: I don't really have one, but if I had to pick, it would be my A. Chalcodes. She's sealed herself off in this custom made chamber for the better part of 3 months now. She can be picky with eating, picky overall I'd say as you never know what kind of mood she's in, but she's young (not even 3 inches yet) so hopefully she changes a bit.


----------



## antinous (Sep 26, 2018)

If you could only keep _*one *_species of tarantula, which would it be and why?

For me, I'd have to go with _Pamphobeteus antinous_. Something about that coloration of an adult female gets me, and I love the attitude of them, the size they can get, the feeding response they have and just basically everything about them.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 26, 2018)

H. Sp. red/fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2018)

Poecilotheria rufilata. has everything i want in a spider. fast growth rates, massive size, arboreal, fantastic patterns, etc. no downsides to the species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2018)

You cannot make me choose one Pterinochilus 

P. murinus got me started in the genus, but I really do love my P. chordatus and I don't know what I would do without my P. lugardi!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lostbrane (Sep 26, 2018)

Poecilotheria metallica for me. So far the one that I still have is a total hoot. Sure it is skittish and bolts around but that makes every feeding time/spot maintenance entertaining.


----------



## Aleetist (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh this is a hard one! This is ever changing for me, but right now it would have to be my P. Victorii. Arboreal, good eater, good size, NW with no urticating hairs, great coloring, and a massive webber! I am always super excited when she is out and just love looking at her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potatatas (Sep 26, 2018)

B. Albo because that's my first T and he's badass. Plus I fear he might escape and bite me at night if I say any other species.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Minty (Sep 26, 2018)

_Lapropelma violaceopes _or _Chromatopelma cyanepubescens._


----------



## Vinny2915 (Sep 26, 2018)

P.met or P.fasciata


----------



## boina (Sep 27, 2018)

I won't chose and you can't make me. If I can't chose at least ten (or more) I can't decide anyway. This hobby is not for the frugal.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 27, 2018)

If I could only own one it would be a Aphonopelma bicoloratum (Mexican Blood Leg). Just saw the species being offered for sale on Fear Not Tarantulas. But at $170 for a 1/2 sling is just a bit expensive for me at the moment. Stunning spider though.


----------



## Jacobob (Sep 27, 2018)

I would have to say P. Irminia. New world but with old world traits. Arboreal but also hangs out down low. Gorgeous black and orange coloration (Harley Davidson colors) Lol. Looking for a recently matured male (just throwing that out there)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potatatas (Sep 27, 2018)

Potatatas said:


> B. Albo because that's my first T and he's badass. Plus I fear he might escape and bite me at night if I say any other species.


Can I change my answer ^? I just saw a pic of a P. Regalis and that is one beautiful creature!


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 27, 2018)

P.muticus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Sep 27, 2018)

Orphnaecus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Sep 28, 2018)

That’s really tough...

Probably A geniculata. They are great eaters, big, colourful and they are often out. I had a 7” female who died and I really miss her...


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 28, 2018)

D. pentalore for me, and the misses T. seladonia(anything Typhochlaena is actually her words).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 28, 2018)

I love all my babies and can't choose.  Fail me, or kick off of the island iffin you must.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have to...CHOOSE?! 

Goodbye. 



To make it easier for myself, I will go with Ts I've owned. So _A. avicularia. _(My only species owned)


----------



## Hardus nameous (Sep 28, 2018)

Although my Davus pentaloris is my most entertaining, my favorite is my Phormictopus sp. purple. 
So I guess to properly answer the question......    purple.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 28, 2018)

The one I haven't owned yet.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Sep 29, 2018)

Brachypelma hamorii all the way. Gotta stay to your roots


----------



## Dovey (Sep 29, 2018)

A. Chalcodes. Gotta support the home team! Rust rump, rust rump, rah rah rah!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 1, 2018)

In case y'all are not already aware, AB, and specifically this thread, got a shout out from Nat'l Geographic.com...

There may already have been a discussion about it, but i lack the time to search and see at the moment. It was just put up yesterday, it seems.

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...01animals-tarantulamarket::rid=&sf201318991=1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Seraph (Nov 1, 2018)

_M. Balfouri_ or _C. Cyaneopubescens._


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 1, 2018)

Phormictopus is my favorite. Mostly due to me being born in the Caribbean.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luka98 (Nov 1, 2018)

An A. Geniculata... No wait a C Versicolor.... nowait ceratogyrus darlingi... Poecilotheria Me.. Therapho.. CHROMATOPELdslkajddoiwajdoijwsdadl;askd

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## korlash091 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ceratogyrus spp.


----------



## antinous (Nov 1, 2018)

LV-426 said:


> Phormictopus is my favorite. Mostly due to me being born in the Caribbean.


I like your taste


----------



## antinous (Nov 1, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> In case y'all are not already aware, AB, and specifically this thread, got a shout out from Nat'l Geographic.com...
> 
> There may already have been a discussion about it, but i lack the time to search and see at the moment. It was just put up yesterday, it seems.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...01animals-tarantulamarket::rid=&sf201318991=1


I’m famous! I’d like to thank my mom, my dad, my tarantulas and Taco Bell for this achievement

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dorifto (Nov 1, 2018)

G. pulchra and A. geniculata. Jekyll and mr Hyde


----------



## The Seraph (Nov 1, 2018)

I have to add _Euathles sp. Red _to the list noe that I remember they exist. It really is hard to narrow down a single favorite species.



Phormic28 said:


> I’m famous! I’d like to thank my mom, my dad, my tarantulas and Taco Bell for this achievement


Oh yes, Taco Bell, home of the meatless and cheeseless taco shells, absolutely deserving of praise. I hope I did not offend, but seriously what happened to Taco Bell?


----------



## antinous (Nov 1, 2018)

The Seraph said:


> Oh yes, Taco Bell, home of the meatless and cheeseless taco shells, absolutely deserving of praise. I hope I did not offend, but seriously what happened to Taco Bell?


Taco Bell to me is fine tbh, I don't eat the meat there, so the 'powdered' re-fried beans aren't that bad.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 1, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> If you could only keep _*one *_species of tarantula, which would it be and why?
> 
> For me, I'd have to go with _Pamphobeteus antinous_. Something about that coloration of an adult female gets me, and I love the attitude of them, the size they can get, the feeding response they have and just basically everything about them.


Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
Because they’re F$&@ing awesome and colorful. 
My female is basically a pig


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 1, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> In case y'all are not already aware, AB, and specifically this thread, got a shout out from Nat'l Geographic.com...
> 
> There may already have been a discussion about it, but i lack the time to search and see at the moment. It was just put up yesterday, it seems.
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...01animals-tarantulamarket::rid=&sf201318991=1


Oh no *insert facepalm* I have a feeling that in the near future it will be highly difficult to acquire any species of Tarantula


----------



## MintyWood826 (Nov 1, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> I have to...CHOOSE?!
> 
> Goodbye.
> 
> ...


I changed my mind. My favorite is all of them


----------



## MikeofBorg (Nov 1, 2018)

Dovey said:


> A. Chalcodes. Gotta support the home team! Rust rump, rust rump, rah rah rah!!!


Is your A. chalcodes a rust rump with a bald spot like mine?  My female is a terrible hair kicker, worse than my skittish A. seemanni.  Seriously if I walk by her enclosure and look at her wrong she kicks hairs it seems.  Its not that bad, but anytime ya open her lid she can get a little hair kicky at first.  I'd probably kick hair too if someone took my roof off once a month and dropped a roach in my house.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kasshole (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey guys!! 

I’m new here and was just curious as to everyone’s favorite Ts and why??

I’m fairly new to the world of Ts but have fallen head over heels for them! 

Me and my boyfriend just got our first slings (brachypelma albopilosum) and we’re loving them!

I’ve noticed I definitely like the new world Ts a little more than old world. 

Sooo yeah, drop a comment or a picture of your favorites!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 16, 2019)

I have favourite genus

Old world Pterinochilus

New world Phormictopus

Why i like them are Looks and behaviour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 16, 2019)

Below are previously discussed thread you can check:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/favorite-species-of-tarantula.311849/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/your-favorite-t-your-least-favorite-t.305489/

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Kasshole (Apr 16, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Below are previously discussed thread you can check:
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/favorite-species-of-tarantula.311849/
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/your-favorite-t-your-least-favorite-t.305489/


Thanks! I saw one of them but I wanted to be more involved and get to know people a little more by starting my own!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2019)

I'll play. I don't mind repeating myself sometimes 

My favourite Ts are "baboons" - Tarantulas from Africa.

Pterinochilus is my favourite genus. After I got into Ts at 12 years old, I discovered a photo of an orange chunky spider and I was in love. Of course, that was the infamous Orange Bob and my second spider. Unfortunately, my little 1" sling was a massive 6.5" mature male in under a year. He lived for 6 months as a MM, and is still preserved in my freezer for when I feel brave enough to try doing a taxidermy mount with him. 

Since then, I have become slightly obsessed with all the Pterinochilus (not like there are a lot haha) and I hoard them. 

I also adore Ceratogyrus and Harpactira, of course, but horns and blue legs aren't my favourites. I have a little I. mira female who is amusing with her trapdoor burrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 16, 2019)

All in order:

1. H. chilensis: NW 
2. P. cancerides: NW
3. H. cafreriana (don't have one yet): OW
4. B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan): NW
5. B. schroederi: NW 

First is my B. schroederi, second is my male H. chilensis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 16, 2019)

Teal said:


> I'll play. I don't mind repeating myself sometimes
> 
> My favourite Ts are "baboons" - Tarantulas from Africa.
> 
> ...


Yeas Teal, they are amongst mine to! At the moment i have:

0.1.0 P chordatus
0.0.2 P lugardi
1.0.1 P murinus "usambara"
1.1.0 P murinus BCF Tete (adults)
0.0.3 P murinus DCF Kigoma

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## weibkreux (Apr 16, 2019)

NW: A. geniculata - massive, GREAT eater, fast growth
OW: Orange Bobs - lovely little devils (don't forget to give them hugs)

Still on the lookout for a G. pulchra, a bit pricey so I'm still saving to get one.

p.s.
Special mention to B. vagans, they may be common but beautiful nonetheless, with different temperament compared to other Brachys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mine are simple:

1. Poecilotheria species ( all of them), no words can explain how amazing they are.

2. Neoholothele Incei, Dwarfs that web like crazy. Hey, who can’t love that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> Yeas Teal, they are amongst mine to! At the moment i have:
> 
> 0.1.0 P chordatus
> 0.0.2 P lugardi
> ...


Awesome! 

I have something like 29 P. murinus RCF, two P. murinus TCF slings, two P. murinus DCF Kigoma slings on the way, something like 16-18 P. chordatus, and sadly only one P. lugardi left because my mature pair both died after pairing ): 

Soo, I am going to go check the classifieds for P. lugardi slings now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 16, 2019)

My favourite will always be Grammostola pulchra... followed by the rest of the Grammostola genus. I love the genus for their bulky adults, their more subtle appearance, their tolerance level and the overall 'curious' nature that I find most of them have.






I adore my Brachypelma klaasi girl, she is my favourite of the genus. I love my Brachypelma albopilosum too.











I adore all my Avicularia for their beauty and overall sweet natures, as well as being out where I can see them most often. 
















I love my dwarfs and my favourite at the moment is my Cyriocosmus giganteus.






I am also head over heels in love with my Bonnetina sp. Chamela

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome..and you are free to start any thread you want,even if its been done before.
Poecilotheria.
Megaphobema.( please,oh please,let me find a M.peterklaasi before I go to the old folks home!).
You can go to any members gallery,and check out their pics at any time.There you can
see every ones spooder pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gavhasacurly (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm a bit biased and a bit of a novice (T.-wise). I have a teeny baby B.Albo. Not because I wanted a cheap T. or a widely popular T. but just because I was dipping my toe in the tropical sling waters. I've kept and studied oodles of UK spiders (Pholicidae, dysderae, eratigena/tegenaria, dolomedes, amouris, the list goes on). But I really wanted to get a tropical species with low husbandry - even though I know Brachypelma Albo is a bit common in the hobby. What I will say is that as much as I'm fascinated by spiders and pretty much all inverts, my B.Albo sling has showed personality (I KNOW it's an invert and can't have that lol) but it is far more reactionary or behavioural than UK spiders I've studied. Most spiders I've had experience of are usually sat either in a web or in the same spot you last saw them. Yet a T. (90% of its time down a hole or hiding) you'll get up and have a look and it's moving some substrate or something. Other than Salticidae species, I've not encountered pre-meditated actions before in a spider, so for the moment, it's a toss up between Brachypelma Albopolisum and Jumping Spiders (yeah not a T. but intelligent little blighters), but I'm obviously yet to learn a lot. Spiders - got to love 'em!


----------



## Minty (Apr 16, 2019)

Lampropelma violaceopes is by far my favourite species.

If I were to do a rough top 10 (the order and species in the top 10 could easily change depending on the day of the week), I'd go for:

1. Lampropelma violaceopes
2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
3. Poecilotheria striata
4. Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue
5. Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaragua)
6. Pterinochilus murinus (Orange bob)
7. Grammostola pulchra
8. Poecilotheria subfusca LL
9. Poecilotheria metallica
10. Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola


----------



## BoehmeiBabe (Apr 16, 2019)

Out of all T’s in the hobby, if I had to pick one favourite: Poecilotheria metallica 

It’s blue (fave colour) and has the same name as my fave band.

Out of T’s I’ve owned: Brachypelma boehmei

I love the contrast of orange/red and black. My gal’s personality and behaviour was so interesting, I loved growing up with her as my first T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4 (Apr 16, 2019)

Top 2 favorites for the time being are Psalmopoeus cambridgei because of size and those pipe cleaner legs, and Iridopelma hirsutum, they are like avics with  bad attitudes and look oh so cuddly. Though honorable mention must be given to the following:
  Phormictopus cancerides
  Poecilotheria rufilata
  Acanthoscurria geniculata
  Any Ephebopus species
  Chilobrachys fimbriatus
  Ceratogyrus marshalli
  Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Derivative (Apr 16, 2019)

1. Poecilotheria Ornata
2. Aphonopelma Mooreae
3. Pelinobius Muticus
4. Theraphosa Stirmi
5. Lasiodora Klugi
6. Lampropelma Violaceopes
7. Xenesthis Sp. Blue
8. Hysterocrates Sp. Guinea
9. Ybyrapora Diversipes
10. Grammostola Grossa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kasshole (Apr 17, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> My favourite will always be Grammostola pulchra... followed by the rest of the Grammostola genus. I love the genus for their bulky adults, their more subtle appearance, their tolerance level and the overall 'curious' nature that I find most of them have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omfg!! Thanks for all the pictures!! They’re all sooo freaking cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 17, 2019)

A. geniculata
View media item 58578
G. iheringi












0.1 Grammostola iheringi



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 10, 2018
__
entre rios tarantula
female
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi




						Sareena rocking her new suit.
					




I love Brachypelma and Psalmopoeus spp. as well













0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 15, 2019
__ 10
__
female
irminia
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
subadult female
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						Shadowcat doing a lurk
					
















0.1 Brachypelma hamorii



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 15, 2019
__ 7
__
adult female
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
female
hamorii
mexican red knee
mexican redknee tarantula




						Rare pic of Elektra not throwing up a threat posture.
					
















0.1 Brachypelma emilia



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 14, 2019
__ 10
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
female
juvenile
juvenile female
mexican painted red leg
mexican red leg
mexican redleg tarantula
mexican true red leg




						Scarlet being a pretty murder tank.
					
















0.1 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Apr 11, 2019
__
ecclesiasticus
ecuadorian olive-grey tree spider
female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus




						Mercury doing a lurk
					



View media item 57465View media item 57208












0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduras)



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 23, 2019
__ 1
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
feeding
female




						Kitana munching.
					



View media item 56159

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Apr 17, 2019)

Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma hamorii


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 17, 2019)

My psir of Pterinochilus murinus Dcf are pet holes  but gonna take a picture on them if they turns up!


----------



## Marika (Apr 17, 2019)

Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## docwade87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Out of what I keep this is my top 3 ranking thus far:
1)Dolichothele Diamantinensis : web a ton, beautiful, fast, great eaters
2)Psalmopoeus Irminia: stunning, bold, fast, voracious eater
3)Harpactira Pulchripes: beautiful, bold, fast, make nice sheet web

Caribena Versicolor makes honorable mention. They are beautiful, make amazing funnel webs, fairly active, great eaters. I could throw it in the top 3 just as easily, but the three above are my favorites currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 17, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Below are previously discussed thread you can check:
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/favorite-species-of-tarantula.311849/
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/your-favorite-t-your-least-favorite-t.305489/


I have merged these three threads.  Carry on!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Apr 17, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> I have merged these three threads.  Carry on!


Awesome!


----------



## StampFan (Apr 18, 2019)

Derivative said:


> 1. Poecilotheria Ornata
> 2. Aphonopelma Mooreae
> 3. Pelinobius Muticus
> 4. Theraphosa Stirmi
> ...


I don't think I've seen P muticus on a list so high, I'm curious what it is that you like the most; I see mostly "I never see my pet hole" posts about them.


----------



## asunshinefix (Apr 24, 2019)

My favourite T is my Homeoemma chilensis without a doubt. She's just so sweet and curious and cute.

I can't say I have a least favourite T but I've never really felt an urge to get a B. hamorii. They're beautiful but for whatever reason I'm not really into them compared to most Brachys.


----------

